# T-slot - measurement question



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

How far from a parallel edge do you need to be for the track not to break off or weaken substantially?

I'm trying to make a miter saw fence and one of the plans has you rout a rabbet and use aluminum track for your stops and measurements. Obviously I can't do the exact same placement with the T-slot bit, but I was wondering how far in I need to go to make sure it doesn't break down the road.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Cocheseuga said:


> How far from a parallel edge do you need to be for the track not to break off or weaken substantially?
> 
> I'm trying to make a miter saw fence and one of the plans has you rout a rabbet and use aluminum track for your stops and measurements. Obviously I can't do the exact same placement with the T-slot bit, but I was wondering how far in I need to go to make sure it doesn't break down the road.


Hi - I really had no idea so I went and measured the ones on my router table subfence. The subfences are 3/4 x 2" MDF and the slots are 5/8 large diameter, 3/8 small diameter. They are centered 1/2" from the edge and 7/16" deep. Seem to be working OK and they take 5/16 carriage bolts with the heads ground down a bit on two sides.
Hope this helps


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

It does help. I think I'm going to go with the track to help keep everything straight and save the bit for something more appropriate.


----------

